

The End of Labor: How to Protect Workers From the Rise of Robots - georgecmu
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/01/the-end-of-labor-how-to-protect-workers-from-the-rise-of-robots/267135/

======
maxharris
What a dim and false view of people!

People can learn new things. I'm not saying it's easy for them, or anyone
else. But constant learning and engaging your mind fully is what a good human
life requires. There's no divine right of stagnation.

------
rndmize
There was a time where the idea that people would be able to work less due to
robots and machines was thought to be the way of the future - what happened to
that?

~~~
kyllo
I think we realized that if we work less, we also get paid less--except for
the person who owns all the robots and machines.

